# Pet head conditioner



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I use pet head conditioner on Jenna's coat when I bath her ready for trimming. Meadow still has her puppy fluff, and quite a bit along her back of her 'proper' coat. She is in desperate need of a light trim - is it a good idea to use the conditioner on her coat too after I bath her?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't see why not. I love using Pet Head Conditioner, I use the one in the yellow bottle. I even have a human detangle combe (well I have curly hair!) and run this through Millie's fur whilst the conditioner is still on, especially over the paws as she hates having her paws groomed


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't see why not Von ..... Curly hair. Myself and have been known to use Pet head myself, works well


----------

